# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Đầu năm mới, up vài tấm hình máy cắt CNC để a/e tham khảo có thêm chút động lực

## hancatemc.com

- Sẽ có bác thắc mắc "vì sao nó nhiều mỏ thế?". Nó là máy cắt CNC vừa cắt vừa vát mép các bác nhé.

----------

kimtan, ppgas

----------


## Tuấn

Máy này bạn làm hay bạn mua về bán thế ?

----------


## hancatemc.com

Mình chưa làm được máy to như thế. Hàng của Đài Loan đó Tuấn.

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình chưa làm được máy to như thế. Hàng của Đài Loan đó Tuấn.


Mình có anh bạn làm gia công thép, thấy bên hắn dùng máy pha băng có mấy cái lưỡi cắt để cắt pha các cuộn tôn sau khi duỗi thẳng. Không biết ngoài chuyện CNC có thể cắt hình cong thì về kinh tế thì cắt cnc nhiều đầu có lơi hơn dùng máy pha băng không nhỉ ?

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Mình có anh bạn làm gia công thép, thấy bên hắn dùng máy pha băng có mấy cái lưỡi cắt để cắt pha các cuộn tôn sau khi duỗi thẳng. Không biết ngoài chuyện CNC có thể cắt hình cong thì về kinh tế thì cắt cnc nhiều đầu có lơi hơn dùng máy pha băng không nhỉ ?


Máy cắt pha băng dùng để pha các cuộn tôn dùng lưỡi cắt như bạn nói thì chỉ ứng dụng cho tôn mỏng. Inox Sơn Hà, Hoàng Vũ, Tân Á Đại Thành, Việt Mỹ...họ dùng rất nhiều. Còn CNC cắt pha băng ứng dụng cho tôn dày (các doanh nghiệp làm kết cấu dùng nhiều). 2 loại cho 2 ứng dụng khách nhau nên khó so sánh Tuấn à.

----------

